# Fresh FreeBSD 11 on Raspberry Pi 2



## daBee (Dec 9, 2015)

Hi folks.

I just got this OS onto my Raspberry Pi 2 box.  Neato. 

It has no ports, it has no bash, it has nothing, really.  According to my notes, I use the ports package manager to install shells/bash and all that stuff.  But I don't have ports.  I can't even use sudo(8).  Confusing. 

So I'm lost as to how to get through this beginning.  Any advice?

Also, root/root doesn't work from over the Ethernets.  Can I change this somehow?  Works on the box, not on the LAN. 

Cheers


----------



## tobik@ (Dec 9, 2015)

daBee said:


> It has no ports, it has no bash, it has nothing, really. According to my notes, I use the ports package manager to install bash and all that schtuff. But I don't have ports. I can't even use sudo. Confusing.


Just use pkg(8) e.g. `pkg install bash sudo`. You really don't want to use ports on a Raspberry Pi unless you have lots of patience.



daBee said:


> Also, root/root doesn't work from over the Ethernets. Can I change this somehow? Works on the box, not on the LAN.


Set PermitRootLogin yes in /etc/ssh/sshd_config. It's disabled by default. Better create a user and login with that after you setup sudo correctly though.


----------



## tingo (Dec 11, 2015)

Congratulations! The Handbook is here: https://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/
Now, start learning about FreeBSD - it is different from Linux. Not necessarily better or worse, just different.
Enjoy!


----------



## Phishfry (Dec 12, 2015)

I agree that ports on the native device is a slow process. But it is good for fundamentals. Use at least 16GB card.
https://www.freebsd.org/doc/handbook/ports-using.html
The fact is lots of stuff needs hand work so I think it is best. Also I find many autobuilds use minimal make options so sometimes you need to custom make. I have used Poudiere but that is an entire learning experience in itself.



daBee said:


> So I'm lost as to how to get through this beginning. Any advice?


You really don't say where you want to end up.
Software learning experience or robot street-sweeper.
If your trying for an xorg desktop then look at some threads in the embedded section.
I have xorg with openbox and USB wifi, cellular data via mpd5 and gps humming along.
I am looking at driving a RC motor ESC(engine controller) from a PWM/GPIO pin next.
So it all depends what your vision is.


----------



## daBee (Dec 20, 2015)

Sorry, I didn't see this posted.  I got it going.  I wanted to install RVM, Ruby and perhaps nginx, maybe futz around with some sensors, do some web services.


----------



## daBee (Dec 22, 2015)

tingo said:


> Congratulations! The Handbook is here: https://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/
> Now, start learning about FreeBSD - it is different from Linux. Not necessarily better or worse, just different.
> Enjoy!



I don't use Linux.  I've been using FreeBSD for several months now on a server.  It's fantastic stuff.


----------



## ANOKNUSA (Dec 23, 2015)

daBee said:


> I don't use Linux.



You specifically mentioned not having Bash. Bash is the standard system shell on Linux, but not utilized by BSD/OS X/Solaris system processes (though you can certainly install it as your user shell). Hence the presumption that you'd used Linux until now.


----------

